# Tai Chi on Long Island?



## Phoenix44 (Aug 8, 2005)

I've taken a couple of Tai Chi courses ("Tai Chi for Health") with the local parks department, and a few classes in Tai Chi and Qigong at the National Women's Martial Arts Federation training camp.  I'd like to make more of a commitment to Tai Chi as a martial art, and qigong.

Anyone know of a good instructor or studio on Long Island?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you have any luck finding something?


----------



## taiji jeff (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff Pastoressa teaches in Mineola, is a certified teacher of Master Alex Dong. Master Alex Dong is a fourth generation taiji master, born in China, who moved to the USA and now lives and teaches in New York City. Alex Dong comes from the lineage of a renowned family of Taijiquan. His greatgrandfather, Grand Master Tung Ying Jie was for many years the national champion of China. Tung Ying Jie was a leading disciple of Yang Cheng-Fu, the main proponent of the modern Yang Long Form. Tung Ying Jie had also studied with Li Xiang Yuan who was a disciple of Hao Wei Jing founder of the Hao style Taiji. Alex Dong's grand-father, Grand Master Dong (Tung) Hu Ling spread the art in Southeast Asia and the United States. Jeff Pastoressa is also an assistant teacher with Master Alex Dong in NYC. Jeff teaches the Authentic Yang Long Form,the Hao style form , the Tung Family Fast set and Push Hands. You can find info on the Alex Dong Taiji website ( look under teachers) or email at LongIslandDongTaiChi@gmail.com


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 5, 2011)

That should be fun training.  My Dong Family training has been very rewarding.

Fyn


----------

